# Vitoria, Brazil. Beaches and mountains, but it´s not Rio!



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

Vitoria, southeastern coast of Brazil. Photos by brazilian forumer Eduhaus.
1- 








2- 








3-








4- 








5- 








6- 








7- Nada mais Capixaba 








8- 








9- 








10-








11-








12-








13- 








14- 








15 - 








16 - 







[/


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

Photos from flickr.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

nice, it looks like a small version of Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

More from flickr.


----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow! Great photos! Vitoria is on my top destinations list when I get back to Brazil for holidays next!


----------



## André (Apr 30, 2004)

Great photos! As someone said... A smaller version of Rio!


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Looks like Florida....


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

cello1974 said:


> Looks like Florida....


Well...if Florida had mountains.




Anyway, looks beautiful. Vitória is the type of place that people from North Dakota daydream about.


----------



## Bruhno BSB (Nov 12, 2005)

The most beautiful Vitória pics I've ever seen!!


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

Mary T!!
what a nice surprise!!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

wonderful place :drool:!!!


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Very beauty!


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

Awesome, I like it!


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

More from flickr.


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

Brazil has so many hidden surprises, Vitoria has beautiful beaches, great for a tan


----------



## Cebolinha (Nov 13, 2007)

perfect!!!


----------



## juniorzzi (Dec 25, 2006)

Wow!
I love it!
Thanks mT!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Cocolicchio said:


> Brazil has so many hidden surprises, Vitoria has beautiful beaches, great for a tan


and a nice cold Brazilian beer! :cheers:


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Woowww......Nice Vitoria !!!


----------



## RodrigoVix (Jan 30, 2007)

My beautiful city!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Maria Theresa said:


>


WoW! That pic has everything :lol:
Marvelous beaches, a beautiful skyline, a men's creation (bridge) and more...
:cheers:


----------



## Vitor_RMGV (Oct 15, 2007)

That's my city... So beautiful.
Those pictures are wonderful, very nice.


----------



## Baneneiro (Dec 17, 2010)

perfect


----------



## adramorim (Oct 9, 2012)

I really wish to visit this awesome city in december 2012 (maybe dec 31st to jan 1st). Will I enjoy it?


----------



## adramorim (Oct 9, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> WoW! That pic has everything :lol:
> Marvelous beaches, a beautiful skyline, a men's creation (bridge) and more...
> :cheers:


OMG! That image is really amazing. this blue ocean is unbeliveable.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

mg:..Tropical wanderlust..:banana::shocked::banana::shocked::banana::shocked::banana::shocked::banana:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing indeed....:cheers2:


----------



## clarionl (Oct 19, 2012)

Very modern


----------

